
Alleged Vault 7 leaker trial finale - upofadown
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/05/cia_leak_trial/
======
data_ders
> It actually gets worse than that. Those passwords were shared by the entire
> team and posted on the group’s intranet. IRC chats published during the
> trial even revealed team members talking about how terrible their infosec
> practices were, and joked that CIA internal security would go nuts if they
> knew.

ouch! can't claim ignorance if you joke about how much trouble you could get
in...

